
Casper's IPO is officially a disaster - SethMurphy
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/05/investing/casper-ipo-share-price/index.html
======
metalliqaz
Is Casper supposed to be a tech company? If so that's even more absurd than
WeWork.

